# ML Com fisherman goes berserk on me on Tiger Shoal



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been a boat owner for about a year and have been learning my way around Mosquito Lagoon, being extra cautious not to run over precious flats or piss-off any of my fellow anglers.  I have learned the proper fishing etiquette by reading the discussions on this blog and have adopted the common sense rule of “give everyone space and treat others how you would want to be treated” as gospel and have never had any issues, other than other boats pressuring me on the flats.  And when another boat pressures me on the flat, I simply pick up and move.  It’s really quite easy.   I had a buddy that lives in Maryland come to visit this weekend and I took him out on his first Mosquito Lagoon experience.  My plan was to cover a lot of water which is not typically what I do.  Because I am still learning the lay of the land, I am constantly aware of my surroundings and if I am unsure of an area of water I stop and take it slow.  I have only navigated the running lane on tiger shoal a few times and typically run south to north.  On Saturday I was approaching the north end of the running lane and I remembered that there is a bar near the marker that I needed to avoid and that it was important keep good speed.  At about 100yard out I noticed a larger white boat anchored in the exact spot we needed to enter so I stopped to survey the scene and to consult my hand held GPS.  It confused me why this guy would be anchored up at the entrance of the running lane and figured he would have to understand there would be a potential for boats to run by.   With that thought in mind I could see  there was possibly enough room to run about 30 yards north of his boat and still get through ok without causing too much trouble to the angler.  In my effort to avoid this guy I ended up bumping the sand bar with my skeg and promptly cut the engine and trimmed up to make sure I didn’t damage my lower unit.  As we stopped this commercial fisherman now 50 yards away utterly lost his mind, yelling and cursing at us telling us about how F-ing stupid we were.  He then motored up and started doing donuts around our boat (now in about 10” of water) screaming F-bombs and threatening us.  After several passes he finally stopped and pulled right up to our boat.  Because I try my best not to get into arguments with mentally unstable people I did not fuel him with retaliation.  For all I knew he could have a gun.  All I could do was tell the guy I was sorry and try to get him to move on. This guy cursed us at the top of his lungs for at least 10 mins straight and went on and on about how we had voted him out of a job.  I have no clue what this guys deal was.  Eventually he left and we got to get back to our fishing.  Once we settled down we had a good laugh about it because it was so unbelievably bizarre.  In short he was totally in the wrong being positioned where he was and I am confident he was there on purpose hoping to get into a confrontation.  When asked, he told me his name was either Ron or Rod.  The kicker is, I got the entire thing on video and I am contemplating posting it online or taking it to the FWC.  Anyone ever had anything like this happen to them?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, it's possible to mess up another fisherman's day by operating too close (all of that is in the eye of the beholder, of course) but what you describe is over the top. Report this guy to both your local county sheriff's office and the USCG, period. 

You might actually be saving someone else from worse than you received - a lot worse. I've been a full time guide for quite a few years - but before that I was a cop (22 years worth) down in Dade county. Guys that go ballistic with little provocation are just plain dangerous and need to be dealt with.
If this is a guy with a clean record maybe he just had a bad day - but I doubt it from the behavior you've described...


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Get the video to FWC ASAP.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Bobby. I respect your insight and will take your advice. This guy knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

post the video


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I think you did very good, I'm awful at these situations and would probably chuck my cooler at him or pole him or some stupid thing (its never come to that, lol). It's an art to diffuse these kinds of things without getting bent out of shape yourself. If I had video, I would immediately post it on youtube (and this thread) and notify FWC. His job situation is his problem and he doesn't have a right to go around inflicting flats-wrath. Even if you did do some retarded thing and ruined his fishing, the guy just can't lose control like that.



> I've been a full time guide for quite a few years - but before that I was a cop (22 years worth) down in Dade county.


Holy smokes , you probably don't see people do anything new anymore, lol. Seriously, I'm sure that's whole a lot of crazy cop stories  .


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Post the video on youtube and then link it here, I wanna see this douche bag!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't post the video. All risk, no reward.

Report to Sheriff if you felt threatened.

Else take it as a Lesson Learned for navigating the area, and that idling by 30 yards away could have resulted in more courteous communications.

Jus say'n.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

FWC wont do anything with the video so your probably just wasting your time. If verbal abuse was punishable on the flats then you would have a ton of offenders in the Brevard and surrounding jails. Not worth the hassle of letting it bother you. He will eventually run into the wrong person one day and this will quickly come to a stop. If this ever happens again then I suggest you whip your junk out, and pee all over his boat. He should leave pretty quickly


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't worry about it, it's his fault sitting that close to the entrance of the running lane. It's probably the same dude that when he finds fish, he runs 3 or 4 circles around them then shuts it down to fish


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Lonestar,
Try not to sweat it. No matter how hard you try I've learned it is inevitable your perspective will differ from the perspective of others and you will disturb the disturbed. Like you I go out of my way to treat others with respect on the water giving as much space as possible and taking the high road under confrontational circumstances. Exploring way out in the back country one day I came through a blind cut between 2 islands with a 10 knot wind at my back once and as I exited the cut there were folks fishing around the corner and I was accused of cutting them off. I couldn't go back against the wind so I quietly left the area. Several F bombs and choice words were thrown my way and thankfully the kidos were not with me that day. I felt bad about it but it was completely inadvertent. Stuff is gonna happen no matter how careful you are.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd love to see the video!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

What kind of boat ?


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow that bites. I would report it, he might have other offences so it might be worth reporting


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Good verbal judo--I probably would not have been able to hold my tongue. I say post the video. He's a jerk. You did the right things.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sounds like a real jerk. What kind of boAt was it? I was planning on fishing that exact area tomorrow, hopefully I won't have any run ins with the bozo! I'll keep a look out out and usually have my gopro running. Besides that tell me you put your friend on some fish at least?!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

As areas become more and more populated, these incidents are going to become more frequent. I, personally, would love to see the video. I'm curious if it's someone I'd recognize.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> As areas become more and more populated, these incidents are going to become more frequent. I, personally, would love to see the video. I'm curious if it's someone I'd recognize.


x2

To the OP, reading your story I probably would have had a good laugh at you but you seem like a person who truly does care about the lagoon and wouldn't burn a flat on purpose. 

I witnessed something very similar just north of tiger. I was poling a flat and catching a lot of tailing fish. I look up and here comes 2 "Bros" in a Lostman. They were on a course to buzz about 50 yards or less off of my bow, except they never made it and stroked the bar. As they sat there high and dry all I could do was point and laugh. No sense in getting mad, they already proved they spent too much time in the birth canal.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> ...went on and on about how we had voted him out of a job.  I have no clue what this guys deal was.


…maybe you resemble a public official or political party profile and…


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Damn localism is getting about as bad as the number street surfers in Cocoa Beach. As long as your mannerism is the way you claim, then I would not worry about a thing. If you post a video, then I'm sure one of us on the forum will recognize the fella..


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is Rod the psycho.  I knew the bar was there but I was trying to stay as far away from him as possible.  He was literally anchored directly in the middle of the entrance of the running lane where the flat meets the deeper water.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not sure why a trapper would be so angry at you running unless you had a trap skiing behind your boat that you ran over :-?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunately, for him he's a dieing breed, especially in the lagoon. Probably why he was so PO. Be gone with him. There are other places better suited for trapping.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You handled it far better than I would. You will keep running across people in known running lanes. Tiger and slippery.creek area are common. And the water should be low on tiger right now. That's might be why you hit and enter south of the markers. They are placed so you will hit bottom.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> Not sure why a trapper would be so angry at you running unless you had a trap skiing behind your boat that you ran over :-?


I was wondering the same. Looks like pigfish traps


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Sounds like R needs to meet Mr. BAKER (Act)! These jerkovs have been around forever in every walk of life and will continue to get around on all fours for years to come. Inbreeding is alive but, not very well. You displayed remarkable behavior, attitude, and intelligence. (Must have left the dolt even more confused .)


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is it possible that you hit the wrong set of "goal post's"? If he was anchored near the east set, this could be what he was trying to tell you and also why you ran aground. The eastern channel is closed by a sand bar. 100 yards to the west is the navigable channel. They look the same.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Whoa, good job dealing without emotion. Let's see the video.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with keeping a distance from anyone. But why should guides or com guys deserve special treatment? Are they special? Majority certainly would run right over you on the way to their spot.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> Here is Rod the psycho.  I knew the bar was there but I was trying to stay as far away from him as possible.  He was literally anchored directly in the middle of the entrance of the running lane where the flat meets the deeper water.


That looks like a man whose just had his traps run over  [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

> Here is Rod the psycho.  I knew the bar was there but I was trying to stay as far away from him as possible.  He was literally anchored directly in the middle of the entrance of the running lane where the flat meets the deeper water.



#nicejhorts


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like the same guy that does doughnuts all over the flats every time I'm out. I understand they are trying to work but those guys don't give a rats azz about blowing up the flat so they can check all their little traps. In his case karma is probably a bitch. I wouldnt lose sleep over the experience. 
At least we all know which mentally unstable guy to avoid on the lagoon.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

That crap happens where I fished in LA with commercial vs. recreational anglers. Only they would cuss you in ********, chop you up and drop you up in some gumbo. It happens, don't waste time worrying about it.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not going to defend rude, obnoxious and dangerous behavior; however there are two sides to every story and we've only heard one. Let's take a look at the situation from the point of view of the commercial fisherman.

Most of these guys (and gals) have been making an honest and hard living off the water for generations. They, and in most cases their ancestors were there first and they feel a sense (justified or not) of proprietorship. They're out there every day, good weather and bad, and they know the water intimately in a way that no recreational angler ever will. They see creeping gov't regulation and diminishing resources taking away their livelihood and way of life, and they blame (rightly or not) tree-huggers and folks who pole around in fancy little plastic skiffs for most of this problem. 

When they go out to work, time is money and gas and traps are expensive. The margin between profit and failure is thin. A lost, damaged or not-productive trap or pot can be the difference between a good or bad day. A backup at the ramp caused by rude or incompetent boaters costs them money. To the commercial fisherman, recreational fishermen and boaters are just fools wasting his time, dumping more regulation on his business and slowly depriving him of his heritage.

Now one of these fools comes along who obviously does not know the intimate details of the water around him, screws up his traps, interferes with his work and runs into an area where he should never go in the first place. All the anger and frustration of dealing with this kind of thing day in and day out come pouring forth and the commercial fisherman goes a little berserk. It's almost understandable.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice pic but a video would be better


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> That crap happens where I fished in LA with commercial vs. recreational anglers.  Only they would ...chop you up and drop you up in some gumbo.


You know you don't put no red meat in no gumbo. They might use you for bait though.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I'm not going to defend rude, obnoxious and dangerous behavior; however there are two sides to every story and we've only heard one.  Let's take a look at the situation from the point of view of the commercial fisherman.
> 
> Most of these guys (and gals) have been making an honest and hard living off the water for generations.  They, and in most cases their ancestors were there first and they feel a sense (justified or not) of proprietorship.  They're out there every day, good weather and bad, and they know the water intimately in a way that no recreational angler ever will.  They see creeping gov't regulation and diminishing resources taking away their livelihood and way of life, and they blame (rightly or not) tree-huggers and folks who pole around in fancy little plastic skiffs for most of this problem.
> 
> ...



Nope. 

They are not as pure as driven snow. They will "skirt" the law anytime they get the opportunity and then cry when they get caught. They work hard when they work....The regulations come when the fish are taken w/o regard for the sustainability of the fish. The market price goes down and their response is to take more fish.

They do not own the ocean or the boat ramp.Everyone has to learn the routine and the water and with that comes some hard knocks. Running crab pots in the "cuts" is at your own risk. Yes, we should slow down, for common courtesy, if quarters are tight and depth allows.We should post a proper lookout so we do not run over a pot buoy.

The comm. guy should of "edumacated" the boater w/ the program and all would have much happier in the future. Everyone wants to learn an area and ,hopefully, mutually respect each other.

Diminishing water quality and population increase are the true culprits.It is just a fact of life these days.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Set up an "Alternate" You tube account or Send it to me and I'll put it up for you ...

I have trouble with Excrement head Kayakers in the middle of the river also ... Frag 'Em All !!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Please dont show the video..
if someone wants to see it send it to them via pm
thankyou


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

> Set up an "Alternate" You tube account or  Send it to me and I'll put it up for you ...
> 
> I have trouble with Excrement head Kayakers in the middle of the river also ... Frag 'Em All !!!


Treat a kayaker like you would any other boater.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, I am with Catrunner... please don't post the video. It's hard not to want to jump on board and bash this guy, and I've had my run-ins with the mullet guys around here spinning circles on a flat that I have been trolling slow across for a 1/2 hour to get to fish. It's easy to get all mad, and harder to let it go.


----------



## MAV181 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok lonestar. what set of makers was this guy sitting in? Top or Bottom.

[]


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Topnative:

There is no doubt that there are a few commercial fishermen who skirt the law, but then again there are also more than a few recreational anglers who do so as well.  But that is neither here nor there.  Let he who is without sin cast the first stone. 

As I said in my previous post, I'm not going to try to defend bad behavior, only try to explain it.  The commercial fisherman sees his world closing in on him and the obvious (to him) cause is the interference of and regulations thrust on him by a bunch of dilettante weekend fishermen and left wing environmentalists who don't understand his way of life. (Note: the typical commercial fisherman would probably not use those words or run a sentence on like the previous is.)

I do agree that the ultimate problem is too many people and too few resources.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

spot on. as a former commercial fisherman in the pacific northwest, I watched the sport fishing organizations lobby the state to close commercial salmon fishing. My dad was at one time president of the Northwest Steelheaders Association, one of the most influential groups. He made many trips to Salem to speak before the legislature and although it took years they finally won and salmon fishing for a living was gone (except for the indian tribes on the Columbia river).

My living was in deep sea mid water trawling so I wasn't directly affected but many of my friends owned dory's and small salmon boats and they lost everything. There were years of animosity and even some violence as a result.

commercial fishing can be a dangerous, grinding existence and few make more than just a basic living at it. I respect these guys work and their tools and try to stay out of their way.



> I'm not going to defend rude, obnoxious and dangerous behavior; however there are two sides to every story and we've only heard one.  Let's take a look at the situation from the point of view of the commercial fisherman.
> 
> Most of these guys (and gals) have been making an honest and hard living off the water for generations.  They, and in most cases their ancestors were there first and they feel a sense (justified or not) of proprietorship.  They're out there every day, good weather and bad, and they know the water intimately in a way that no recreational angler ever will.  They see creeping gov't regulation and diminishing resources taking away their livelihood and way of life, and they blame (rightly or not) tree-huggers and folks who pole around in fancy little plastic skiffs for most of this problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

> I'm not going to defend rude, obnoxious and dangerous behavior; however there are two sides to every story and we've only heard one.  Let's take a look at the situation from the point of view of the commercial fisherman.
> 
> Most of these guys (and gals) have been making an honest and hard living off the water for generations.  They, and in most cases their ancestors were there first and they feel a sense (justified or not) of proprietorship.  They're out there every day, good weather and bad, and they know the water intimately in a way that no recreational angler ever will.  They see creeping gov't regulation and diminishing resources taking away their livelihood and way of life, and they blame (rightly or not) tree-huggers and folks who pole around in fancy little plastic skiffs for most of this problem.
> 
> ...


Veritigo - I agree and can definitely see that from the side of the commercial guy.  Their way of life is coming to an end in the Lagoon and he took that frustration out on me.  And if I had run over him while he was setting out traps then I deserve to get the tong lashing.  But what actually took place does not fit that story.  He was soaking baits via rod and reel on a Saturday morning.     

To be very clear - he was not setting traps.  I did not run over any traps.  He was anchored on the edge of the flat at the entrance of the actual running lane - not the the Red and Green marker lane with the sand bar - but the area just south of that where everyone knows to run.  This confused me and in order to avoid disturbing him I ran right by the Red and Green marker (my memory failed me at the last moment) at least 30-40 yds from him.  Resulting in me hitting the sand bar.  Freak out ensued...


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

> Ok lonestar. what set of makers was this guy sitting in? Top or Bottom.
> 
> []



Is the north marker in the picture the Red and Green - and the bottom marker the double white post?


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

There are A--holes on BOTH sides of EVERY fence. You did the right thing by letting him rupture himself and just letting it go. I'm going fishing!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Sounds like the guy just has issues and you were there to help him release them. Did you also see him at the dock or something?


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> > Ok lonestar. what set of makers was this guy sitting in? Top or Bottom.
> >
> > []
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

You probably wont like my opinion, but here it is. Most commercial guys have huge registration numbers posted on the side of their hulls(not always the case tho). What if this is just a 'dude' fishing in an old crab pot boat? Maybe he got a good deal on it, so he picked it up. Maybe he likes running his own pig fish traps, as I did when I grew up over there. Maybe he's just a dude fishing in the cuts, where the reds are likely to travel in deeper water to stay out of the way of the 100 boats poling around tiger shoals. Maybe you seriously pissed him off by blazing by at 90-120', where he was ripping the fish all morning because he was there first. Maybe just maybe the dude doesn't flip out if you troll/poll by him and give some courtesy........ Thoughts over.


----------

